# what a great surprise



## Woodwrecker

Great size and you can't beat the price!
And, if you say it gets a "thumbs up" that's good enough for me Patron!
Good review !


----------



## Maggiepic

These little gems can be a life saver in tight spaces, especially when putting in hanger nails. I've killed two Senco's over the years and on my third. Good to know that they are getting a little smaller.
I think I paid $169 for my first one years ago.
Great score….has your hand stopped vibrating yet?


----------



## itsmic

Nice, Looks like You have those strong woodworker hands, I hope You have lots of service with this new tool, I bet even Your roof job will reflect Your tremedous talent and fine woodworking skill, Mic


----------



## patron

i don't know how it would stand up too daily endless work
but for the occasional need 
it is perfect
and not just for metal strapping
but for any nailing in tight spots as *garyl* says

just watch the nail angle when you start it by pushing on it
the nail will go in the direction it is facing


----------



## nailbanger2

The smaller the better for the job that thing does. I'm guessing you had a big compressor on it, that's the only drawback, drains the air. And yes, I remember the nicks and cuts quite well. Whose idea was it to put the big *10* on the hot dipped galvanized stubby (1 1/2") nails, anyway? It made the inspector's job easier, not the installer's.


----------



## degoose

Now that is impressive…


----------



## JoeLyddon

I got a Bosch Slim 4.5" grinder the other day from Tool Barn, via eBay Buy it Now… They are a First Class act!
A very Good Company… IMHO…

Glad your unit worked out… I've never even seen one of those before!


----------



## patron

they are great *joe*

you really need one

even if just to look at 
on your workbench


----------



## SASmith

I use a similar one for barn work. They work great on hardwood too.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Glad you found a good tool for the job at a bargain price ;-)) Thanks for the hot tip!


----------



## donjoe

Good for you David. In this economy with money so tight it's great to see you get a product that fills your needs and gets a thumbs up from the buyer. Lots of cheap worthless crap out there.


----------



## JoeLyddon

*patron:*
*
you really need one

even if just to look at 
on your workbench*

I am in the process of reorganizing my shop… threw some stuff away… sold some things…

*I will NOT have a tool sitting on my bench that I will probably not use… LOL*

It seems like I'm still trying to *pack a 5 LB bag with 20 LBs of stuff!*


----------



## patron

well this only weighs 1 lb
so you still have 4lbs to keep lol


----------



## REK

Looks like a neat little toy, but my hammer makes me look like I know what I'm doing!!!!...


----------



## patron

*bob*

my hammer is always my main tool

but i have had some close calls
driving joist nails
(especially the fat galvanized ones *nailbanger* mentioned
in small hanger holes)
clipping my finger off is not for me


----------



## Karson

Great review David.


----------



## lanwater

I did not know that stuff exist.

Great review David.

Thank you!


----------



## bluekingfisher

Thanks for the info David, never actually used one but have pondered over buying the same model at a couple of WW shows. For that kind of money it may be worth just having in the tool box.


----------



## devann

I'm glad you like your new toy David. They really do work well in the tight spaces. My brother has had one for a few years.

He recently challenged me saying it is faster than our old method of driving hanger nails with a 28oz. rig axe. We're talking hangers on a beam here, before the beam is set.

He lost, noting that it is difficult to load at the pace one can roll the nails by hand and swat them.

Of coarse one does have to remember the cardinal rule when hand driving hanger nails.

That is to always reach around the hanger, do not place your finger across the hanger.

One mistake and you'll make a bloody mess of your finger.


----------



## mafe

I never heard of this tool before.
Looking really cool and so wonderful handy.
It must be tough for the wrist to use one of these for a while or?
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## patron

*mads*
it is a miniature version
of a 'jack hammer'
(the tool they use to break up concrete and rocks)

a little piston drives the nails

bang-bang-bang

this one has no real sensation to the hand
just push it forward
and it drives the nail in

bang-bang-bang

simple


----------



## mrpedaling

Tangential support: I picked up a refurb of it's bigger brother off amazon for 70bucks or so. It works waaaay nicer than the last two dewalts I had. Seals blew in the dewalts pretty quick… Always in the middle of a project and amazon prime is faster than hopping around ace/home depot/etc. Maybe I'll get around to fixing it, but I'd rather be making sawdust.

I'm pro bostich for palm nailers at this point


----------



## ic3ss

I bought the Ridgid model palm nailer last year for a shed project. I was pleasantly surprised at how effective these things are. I really liked using it for the most part. The only catch is that if you started the nail and it got too crooked, this thing will just destroy the nail, it'll fold it right in half before you realize there's something not right.


----------



## ChuckC

This is a great tool. I have one from a different brand. It doesn't get much use but when it does it's fantastic.


----------



## JoeLyddon

Hey!

That sounds like a great idea!

Michaelanglo (sp) could have used one of those too! LOL


----------



## patron

*von *
i didn't know senco made one too
i would have got that 
especially for that price

good tip on the carving too

*joe*

michelangelo could have run it
with all the hot air
in that church


----------



## OttawaP

We used to call our labourer "Hanger bitch" (as in joist hanger) until we got him a palm nailer. What a great buy and a great tool. He can knock off a floor in no time now.


----------



## Gene01

David,
Great review. 
Have had one for 6-7 years. Really handy. We use it for hurricane ties and joist hangers.


----------

